# What are the 46 states that accept the NREMT?



## abriggs (Mar 24, 2009)

I live in NJ, so we don't happen to be one of them, but I'd like to find out which states actually accept the NREMT as their sole certification for an EMT-B. Does anyone know? I thought I was a master googler, but I really have not been able to just get a list. Thanks!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/2007_Annual_Report.pdf
Page 10.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 24, 2009)

They even color code it! 
http://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/emt_cand_state_offices.asp


----------



## medic417 (Mar 24, 2009)

Who would have ever thought to go to nremt.org to see?  

I know brain freeze up.  Happens.  Just laugh at yourself with the rest of us.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 24, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> They even color code it!
> http://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/emt_cand_state_offices.asp



Await, there will some damn EMT griping about they are color blind...

R/r 911


----------



## apagea99 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Await, there will some damn EMT griping about they are color blind...
> 
> R/r 911



According to the US Army, I am officially color blind......

but I can see the coding just fine


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 24, 2009)

abriggs said:


> I live in NJ, so we don't happen to be one of them...


According to that map, you are.  :unsure:


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm officially dichromatic, but even I can google.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 25, 2009)

what color are you typing in?


----------

